# Sandblasting + Powdercoat -OR- Epoxy



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

I have 3 plows Im having sandblasted, welded (cracks) and re finished. They are Arctic 8' Poly plows. 

I have been quoted $280/ea (canadian) for the powdercoating option.

There is another guy getting back to me today on sandblasting and Epoxy painting.

If they come back similar in price, which is the better choice?

Epoxy or Powdercoat. 

I have never tried epoxy but I know the factory powdercoat sucks on the plows.


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

Chemistry suggests that they're equivalent, you're bonding a polymer to a metal substrate, one uses heat and the other is solvent. I recall a study done a while back, film thickness being equal, a sprayed epoxy or cat polyurethane finish compared to a powdercoat job.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

None of the above! I did some extensive research when I was going to paint the dump trailer I built and came to the conclusion that for moving objects, neither of those choices suited me.
If you get a stone chip, moisture can (and does) get under the paint and stays there and rusts basically from the inside out. I chose to paint my trailer and plow with a product called Rust Shield, made for frames and equipment. It seems to be a very tough paint so far.
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I just stripped the powder coating off of my Fisher HD plow this weekend. I used a chemical stripper called Rock Miracile. It took some work but it did melt off the original powder coat. After scrapping it all off I pressure washed what was left and it was down to bare metal! I then phosphorized the metal and what ever light rust there was with Prep n Etch from Klean Strip and let it dry overnight. On Sunday I primed it with Rustoleum rusty metal primer and this afternoon I put the first coat of super modified epoxy enamel from General Coatings based out of Queens, NY. That paint is like nothing I have ever seen, it is so thick and full bodied. Looks like two coats should do it. Its a little cool here (40's or so) so I used a heat lamp and a radiant heater to help speed the drying process. From what I understand this kind of paint is pretty tough. Someone gave me a price of 750.00 just to sandblast the blade, A-frame and trip edge. I asked them if they where F'n crazy and just did it myself.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

dave_dj1;1335283 said:


> If you get a stone chip, moisture can (and does) get under the paint and stays there and rusts basically from the inside out.


Agreed. The harder the paint, the harder the shell. Any chip or crack in the paint allows the rot to happen under the paint, and once it's starts bubbling rust, then it's all over with.

Powder coating became popular around here about 8-10 years ago. Everyone who had it done in that early time now wishes they hadn't as there dump beds rotted from the inside out.

...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Epoxy I used Imron paint worked great snow rolled off better than powder coat and I think it held up better


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

So if the quote comes back in the same ball park as the powder coat did I should go with Epoxy from what Im hearing?

sandblasting and epoxy for 280-300 all incl. would be an ok deal for plow, a frame and harness?


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

If you get it for that price I would epoxy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

pick a color its cheep and WORKS Thumbs Up

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=150


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

sweetk30;1337578 said:


> pick a color its cheep and WORKS Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=150


Hey! just cause I use a roller and slap on a coat of Valspar every year doesn't mean other folks want their plow john deere yellow


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fast*st;1338442 said:


> Hey! just cause I use a roller and slap on a coat of Valspar every year doesn't mean other folks want their plow john deere yellow


did mine 3+ years ago with brush 2 coats of sun burst yellow. looks just like fisher yellow but tiny bit brighter. payup


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

I use epoxy for everything. It is hard as rock and holds up well.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Night_Sailor;1344287 said:


> I use epoxy for everything. It is hard as rock and holds up well.


I used a two part epoxy last year for my dump bed. I don't know if it was they type or brand but it faded out really quick.

I just went back to black heavy duty tractor enamel as it's easier to deal with, and no amount of paint or type was going to stop rust when you throw 65 tons through it a season.

Ultimately it's just a constant upkeep to keep it looking good.

.....


----------

